# How best to recharge small batteries



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm about to take a VERY extended camping trip....like 4 months or so. I'm trying to figure out how best to recharge AA, AAA, C and D batteries. 

I'm getting a small solar kit from Harbor Freight http://www.harborfreight.com/45-watt-solar-panel-kit-90599.html and could plug my regular battery charger into my inverter and recharge them that way.

I'm also looking at maybe buying a solar charger just for small batteries http://www.amazon.com/C-Crane-SBC-1...S3Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320113981&sr=8-1

I'm pretty happy with not having many gadgets. Mostly getting the solar panel to charge my mini laptop and kindle. Otherwise I'll be recharging batteries for the lantern, mp3 player and maybe an alarm clock. Thanks!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The HF kit will most likely be overtaxed already from charging the laptop.

I do have one of solar chargers like you linked to from Amazon. I do like it but it does take like 2 to 3 days to charge four D cell batteries. Two AA take 2 to 3 hours of good sun.

WWW


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Is that 2 to 3 days to recharge D cell batteries with good strong solar exposure? I'm going to be mostly down around the border in the desert. Just wondering if it might go faster under those conditions. Thanks for the info!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

TxMex said:


> Is that 2 to 3 days to recharge D cell batteries with good strong solar exposure? I'm going to be mostly down around the border in the desert. Just wondering if it might go faster under those conditions. Thanks for the info!


A D cell battery will be @10,000mah 

The panel puts out 150mah

So at 50% discharge 2 of them (in series) would take over 33.3 hours of good sun to fully recharge. 4 would take twice that. 

I never ran my batteries down that much and try to keep everything with just AA.

WWW


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-277265-...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1320452710&sr=1-13

This is what I am using, these batteries are absolutely the best I have ever used. I know these Eneloop AA out perform rechargeable C of other brands!

Also, I have that solar charger, but have yet to experiment enough to know how long it takes to charge them.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I ordered the charger that I posted a link to. Of course since it arrived there has been no sun here to try it out with! Can't wait to get to the desert and play with my new solar toys!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I use one of these to charge my small cells with..

http://www.batteryjunction.com/vabcunsmch.html

You can use this in your vehicle if you have a 12 volt cable for it. (center pin positive) I just cut the cord from the wall wart and connected to my house battery. I've been using it for several years and no problems. No need for an inverter..


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

TxMex said:


> I'm about to take a VERY extended camping trip....like 4 months or so. I'm trying to figure out how best to recharge AA, AAA, C and D batteries.
> 
> I'm getting a small solar kit from Harbor Freight http://www.harborfreight.com/45-watt-solar-panel-kit-90599.html and could plug my regular battery charger into my inverter and recharge them that way.
> 
> ...


LOL I just posted about how happy I have been with the 11 in 1 charger- it is 5 stars


----------

